# Dress Shopping



## sapphire20

Well I went dress shopping at the weekend and I tried on a few different styles, I think I know what kind of thing im looking for now, but do you just know like people say when you try on the dress you know your gona wear, coz none of these were like that for me, there are a couple I keep thinking id like to try on again...but they are quite expensive and im not sure I even want to pay £1000 for a dress im only gona wear once...or twice if I do a trash the dress shoot (btw I wouldnt be doing anything that involved it getting wrecked) 

Also any ladies that have bought from ebay from China and still found they provide all the support a shop bought wedding dress had.

x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya hun, im in a similar position I am not willing to spend £1000 for a dress. I have also looked in getting a dress custom made in China, I am still looking into it at the moment but what I have read so far seems positive. Dont know if im allowed to say this but Milly Bridal seems quite popular. Ive had a look on their site and their dresses look really nice and are really cheap :thumbup: Its just taking the plunge I guess. 

I have however just looked on very.co.uk there as well and fell in love with a dress, im thinking it could be THE one and the price is good too :happydance:

https://www.very.co.uk/rf/vry/p.do/...s_item_loc_id=1&product=543449752&pageSize=39


----------



## babybump2010

Hi :hi: 

when I tried on the dress I have I knew it was the one. I had tried on quite a few and nothing really had a wow factor or made me feel like a princess. I tried on a few after but nothing felt as perfect. 
Mine was expensive (well to me anyway) it was £1150 which was over budget (£1000) but I am only going to do this once and I wanted it to be perfect. You can get Beautiful dresses for less that £1000 tho so I would keep looking hun!!


----------

